# Bench Press w/ Underhand Grip



## the_general64 (Mar 8, 2006)

Does anyone do these....i read an article that said doing these on a flat bench helps build your upper chest. It suggested these for those people who can't do incline bench press, for what ever reason.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Mar 8, 2006)

some of my friends do this. i never tried it tho. they told me it worked the biceps so im not sure if it works the chest.


----------



## kenwood (Mar 8, 2006)

i did them last monday..i liked them their alright i heard they were for triceps so yeah...


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 8, 2006)

I've done them before, but I find them somewhat unnatural and uncomfortable.  They are pretty badass for your triceps if you bench PL style though.  You decrease the range of motion quite a bit.


----------



## Hlanderr (Mar 8, 2006)

What kind of style is that?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2006)

Its a style with your hand facing the other way, like a bicep curl but lying down (underhanded not hand over the bar).

Thats very tricep intensive and has nothing at all to do with the upper chest and actually is an attempt at removing the chest from the movement for people with injuries.

I've been doing nothing BUT incline pressing for around 2 months now and it has done NOTHING noticeable for my "upper chest." So you might want to put down the magazines when you start reading about this weird muscle targeting theory stuff.

I do no fly movements, crossovers, dips, declines or flat pressing of any kind. 100% incline pressing barbell and dumbell.


----------



## Mags (Mar 9, 2006)

I used to do those underhand grip presses and they hit your triceps. I never found they hit my delts or chest at all. I did them for awhile and you can go quite heavy but I used to aggravate my wrists that way somehow, so just switched back to CG bench press, which I find a better exercise anyway. As for what mudge said, I think the way your chest develops is like everything in the body, genetically predetermined. Although the chest is always referred to in sections, I believe it grows how it wants. As for incline presses, these feel so much better for me than flat,and although I don't go as heavy with these as flat, im sure I got more growth from these than flat etc. Having said that Incline dumbell press does nothing for me, whether I go heavy or just do higher reps, it always feels in my shoulder joints. Now Flat dumbell press hits my chest better than benchpressing. I just don't get it.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I've done them before, but I find them somewhat unnatural and uncomfortable. They are pretty badass for your triceps if you bench PL style though. You decrease the range of motion quite a bit.



Same here. I've tried them before and found nothing wrong with them. I have basically a homemade power cage so I don't need to worry, and it's also not bad for a little extra grip work (had to throw that in there ).


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Mar 14, 2006)

Sounds like a great way to drop the bar on your face.


----------

